# cheep and easy spider victim



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

when I saw my first spider victim picture online I knew I had to have one... but there was no way I could buy a blucky just to make a spidervic... I remembered a 3-4' walking doll my little sister had as a kid... sometimes we would use that as a halloween prop when we setup back then. I asked around and no-one I knew had one I could use. Then, on saturday the wife sent me out to get pizza and I spotted a garage sale on the way there.. I was hopeful when I got there because I saw that they had some little kids stuff, and voila! a one-armed 4' tall princess doll. $1 later she was mine... I stripped and stained her with some minwax 230, wrapped her up in plastic wrap, added a coat-hanger hook to one of her feet and applyed the cobwebbs using spray glue and patience. I had her hanging from part of my EZ-up and the cobweb hanging next to her, and I would spray on the glue, apply the webbing, do a 1/2 rotation, spray on more glue... etc etc. used up about 3/4 of a 2oz package of webbing and maybe 1/8 can of glue.

here's how she came out:


----------



## RGalati (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job


----------

